# With President In Audience, GEN Dempsey Drops Mic, Walks Off In Retirement



## Marauder06 (Sep 26, 2015)

I think this is the classiest retirement I've ever watched.  Much better than the "Half Baked" quitting scene.



> As the last strains of “The Parting Glass” were carried by the band, General Dempsey relinquished the microphone, walking away from the power of his office and into waiting arms of his family, a modern Cincinatus returning to the fields of civilian life.


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 26, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> I think this is the classiest retirement I've ever watched.  Much better than the "Half Baked" quitting scene.
> 
> 
> View attachment 14097



He came over to see us last month. All the bells and whistles were brought out.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 26, 2015)

Very cool. Hand salute to General Dempsey.

A hard act for Fighting Joe to follow but he should do well. He's cut from the same cloth. (Except for the singing.)


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 26, 2015)

A class departure, that will not soon be forgotten.


----------



## pardus (Sep 26, 2015)

I've seen him sing in person, he's good. 
A classy way to leave indeed.


----------



## Grunt (Sep 26, 2015)

Well done indeed, Sir!

I hope him the very best success during his next journey of life!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 2, 2015)

In this case, the drop of the mic was figurative, but just saw the video, that was awesome.


----------

